# صور للسيد المسيح (اول مرة تشوفوها )



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

صور للسيد المسيح روعة
بس محدش يسالنى المكان دة فين
علشان انا عايز اعرف كمان ؟

































































منقووول

يارب الصور تعجبكم

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يناير 2009)

*صور روعه جدا

تقريبا موجوده في ايطاليا

شكرا علي الصور​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يناير 2009)

صور جميله اووووووى 

ميرررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور روعه جدا​*
> 
> *تقريبا موجوده في ايطاليا*
> 
> ...




 انا مش عارف فين المكان

 لكن ممكن يكون فى ايطاليا

شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله اووووووى
> 
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصور
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 يناير 2009)

روعه 
ربنا يبارك تعبك خير​


----------



## rmbs8 (29 يناير 2009)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
الصور روعه فعلا 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك
بس ياريت لو عرفت المكان ابقي قول لنا عليه​*


----------



## rana1981 (29 يناير 2009)

*نوووووووووووووووووو انا شفتها قبلك شكرا على كل حال عالصور 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

حبيبى البابا شنوده قال:


> روعه
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك خير​




شكرا لمرورك يا موفى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

rmbs8 قال:


> *وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​*
> _*الصور روعه فعلا *_
> _*ربنا يعوضك تعبك*_
> 
> _*بس ياريت لو عرفت المكان ابقي قول لنا عليه*_​




اكيد طبعا

شكرا لمرورك يا rmbs8

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *نوووووووووووووووووو انا شفتها قبلك شكرا على كل حال عالصور​*
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​




كويس جــدا

شكرا لمرورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (5 فبراير 2009)

*الله جميله اوى بجد نفسى اروووووح المكان ده اوى,,,نفسي يبقى عندنا حاجه زى كده فى مصر*


----------



## botros_22 (6 فبراير 2009)

M@rvy M@rmoOora قال:


> *الله جميله اوى بجد نفسى اروووووح المكان ده اوى,,,نفسي يبقى عندنا حاجه زى كده فى مصر*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا Mrvy rmoOora​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشه الحب (6 فبراير 2009)

رررررررررررررررررروعة يسلموووووووووووحبي


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا فراشه​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (9 فبراير 2009)

_فى منتها الروعه يا بطرس
تسلم ايدك
مشكووووووووووووور​_


----------



## nonaa (9 فبراير 2009)

صور تحفه يا بطرس تسلم ايدك
اول مرة اشوفها بجد​


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (9 فبراير 2009)

تسلم ايديك بطرس 


عنجد صوووور اكتر من رائعه 

تسلم ايديك​


----------



## botros_22 (13 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فى منتها الروعه يا بطرس​_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _مشكووووووووووووور_​




شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (13 فبراير 2009)

nonaa قال:


> صور تحفه يا بطرس تسلم ايدك​
> 
> اول مرة اشوفها بجد​




شكرا لمرورك يا nonaa

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (13 فبراير 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> تسلم ايديك بطرس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا اختى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2009)

*صور رائعة جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

روووووووووووعة بجد
ميرسي ليك كتيررررررر


----------



## lend (13 فبراير 2009)

بجد الصور جميلة اوى اوى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vetaa (14 فبراير 2009)

*حلوين خالص*

*ميرسى يا فندم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الصور يا بطرس​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (17 فبراير 2009)

*صور جميله *
*تسلم ايديك*
*الله يبارك عمل ايديك*


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *صور رائعة جدا​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​





شكرا لمرورك يا jesus156

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

y_a_r_a قال:


> روووووووووووعة بجد
> ميرسي ليك كتيررررررر


 
شكرا لمرورك يا y_a_r_a

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

lend قال:


> بجد الصور جميلة اوى اوى
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا lend

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين خالص*
> 
> *ميرسى يا فندم*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا فيتا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميرسى على الصور يا بطرس​*​​





شكرا لمرورك يا Dona Nabil

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *صور جميله *
> *تسلم ايديك*
> *الله يبارك عمل ايديك*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا bahaa_06

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

 مرسيىىىىىى علي الصور

 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 مايو 2009)

*حلوه بجد
ربنا معاك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 مايو 2009)

انتا بقي يبقي عندنا حديقة زي ديه و نسميها حديقة جسيماني او حديقة الجلجثة المهم تبقي عندنا زيها اوعدنا يا رب مرسي يا باشا تسلملي


----------

